# hello



## marry (Feb 13, 2008)

i am marry and i m looking for friends all over the world.
test me and you never regret.

big kiss. byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...................

Mary


----------



## crayons (Oct 2, 2008)

marry said:


> i am marry and i m looking for friends all over the world.
> test me and you never regret.
> 
> big kiss. byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...................
> ...


okay marry, since you asked for it...

what's 2 plus 2?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

crayons said:


> okay marry, since you asked for it...
> 
> what's 2 plus 2?


I know this one...is it 3?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ChungyUK said:


> I know this one...is it 3?


I have a feeling this ones going to end in tears


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And bitter recriminations.


----------

